# Un REAL



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,83116,00.html


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

what is wrong with these people??????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No different than using dogs to find bombs,drugs,etc.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The PETA representatives make it sound as if human life takes second seat to a dolphin. The dolphins found 22 mines that could have killed real people. US service personel may have been saved because of this dolphin and they think that it is cruel to the animal. Why don't they just write a letter to all service people and say they value a dolphin more than them. PETA members do not live in reality.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe we should train the PETA people to find the mines. I am sure they would volunteer since the dolphins are more important than humans. What a great way for them to contribute to the war effort!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can just see it now........... :idea:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Great Pic Chris! :beer:

I like to see PETA say stuff like this personally because it just makes them look like a bunch of nut-jobs to the general public. The more far-out, stupid stuff they say...the more people just stop listening.


----------

